# Need Miami area prefer 7 days may do less starting 2/13 or 2/9



## admiralsteve (Jan 8, 2015)

Need Miami area prefer 7 days may do less starting 2/13 or 2/9
Need 2 bedroom unit if at all possible if at all possible.


----------

